# Looking for a van staal



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

Looking for vs100 or 150


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

Are you open to a VSB? The bailed Van Staal series? I have a VSB100S (Bailed 100 size in Silver) in excellent condition for $525 shipped.


----------



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

fishingman88 said:


> Are you open to a VSB? The bailed Van Staal series? I have a VSB100S (Bailed 100 size in Silver) in excellent condition for $525 shipped.


Looking for a bail less model


----------



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a mint black vs200 for $600 if you are interested.


----------



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

Ronn said:


> I have a mint black vs200 for $600 if you are interested.


Bit to big for my application


----------



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok thanks.


----------



## Hydro (Mar 24, 2011)

Charkbait.com has a big sale on Van Stall reels right now, I would check it out.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Hydro said:


> Charkbait.com has a big sale on Van Stall reels right now, I would check it out.


^^ What he said. VS150 $500 at charkbait.


----------

